# We are looking to buy a home in Italy, we understand that you cannot get



## cookienet (7 mo ago)

automatic residency just because you bought a home. We do have a monthly income from retirement. Does anyone have a suggestion on what type of visa we would qualify for?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you're not working you need the non working visa. AKA Elective residence






Visto per l'Italia







vistoperitalia.esteri.it





Answer the questions and it'll tell you what to apply for


----------



## Barbara De Benedittis (8 mo ago)

cookienet said:


> automatic residency just because you bought a home. We do have a monthly income from retirement. Does anyone have a suggestion on what type of visa we would qualify for?





cookienet said:


> automatic residency just because you bought a home. We do have a monthly income from retirement. Does anyone have a suggestion on what type of visa we would qualify for?


Hi, if you have enough passive income to support yourself, you can apply for the elective residence visa. Beware, this kind of visa does not allow to work, not even remotely, you have to live off your passive income. <snip>


----------



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

cookienet said:


> automatic residency just because you bought a home. We do have a monthly income from retirement. Does anyone have a suggestion on what type of visa we would qualify for?


Defo elective residence. I have one. As stated this forbids you to work and also doesn't give you free healthcare.


----------

